# Croom 35 / 50 2011



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Some photos of us, Jamie and Jennifer during the Croom event 2011

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

More


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I couldn't add text to describe each photo, sorry. Jeanne and I are the fat Captain and close eyed stoker in green and black. Jamie and Jennifer are the only tandem team I know that wears only matching sunglasses. The Fandangos are not impressed by their riders and casually wait their abuse.

FWIW, Crooms event has several of the sags in a theme, one pictured is the "MASH" theme, the other is Pirates. Jamie can be seen at the work stand truing a friends wheel.

The slight drop with the log is a lot worse in person, I captured these two crossing it like champs, then heading outbound. On the return from the short loop, while blurred you can see the smiling face of the happy stoker.

At the Pirate theme sag, we hammed it up a bit. Guess we get into the pirate thing since we also have a hobby treasure hunting for Spanish Treasure from the 1715 fleet. Yes we fly a Jolly Roger flag at our front door and I was upset since I did not put our new Jolly Roger decal on the Fandango I have for it. Oh well.

Other various photos, one sag our ATC fork drew a bit of a crowd with its large tubes. The tandems in general draw folks in and if shy you best not own one.

Some of the short climbs were not so easy being soft sand. All could be ridden though but mistakes would leave you on the ground. So you see Jamie and Jennifers efforts, but still they didn't quite make it and fell to their bums. This would have been a great video as both were laughing as they rest on the sand.

Some sections had seen a controlled burn. The last photo shows the Captains, stretching so to continue, the girls were awesome, mine pointed out all kinds of things to see. She said she pedaled but I'm not so sure.

We had a good time, nice tandem event for anyone interested.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice pics Paul and Jeannie, Jamie and Jen! Looks like a good time was had by all. Finally starting to get some trail miles in although its raining right now so probably the road tomorrow, trails Sunday. We hope to be in some sorta shape (other than round) for AORTA. Can't wait!:thumbsup: 
Ed and Pat
the Snot Rocket


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, now that's what I call a log! Florida teams are lookin' good!


----------

